# [OT] slowdown eth0 da 100 a 10

## strites

Non so se questo è il posto giusto (anzi forse non lo è :Rolling Eyes:  )

(le velocità sono Mb/s, quelle solite per una rete ethernet)

Ecco il mio problema:

Ho appena messo un x86 in camera di mia sorella (che ovviamente è diversa da camera mia) e per collegarlo alla rete ho fatto passare una decina di metri di cavo (di sicuro sono di meno, ma non so quanto) tra quel computer e lo switch (collegato al resto della rete, ovvero modem adsl e altri computer)

La scheda di questo computer è una normale 10/100, come è 10/100 la porta dello switch.

Risulato: entrambe cercano di comunicare a 100.

Risultato-2: saranno problemi di interferenze, i segnali non passano (il comando ping da 'Host Unreachable')

Ho provato a mettere tra lo switch e il computer un hub che comprai anni fa, a velocità 10 e, senza accorciare nulla, lo stesso cavo faceva passare egregiamente il ping.

Ora, dato che il computer lo userà ia sorella  :Twisted Evil:  non ho problemi di velocità (è una di quelle che non sa quando una cosa va veloce o va lenta, x intenderci  :Twisted Evil:  ) e dato che l'hub richiede un alimentatore e un trasformatore che... ecco, vorei evitare di tenere tutto il giorno accesi, 

vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per dire alla scheda di rete del computer (ttivata dal driver tulip, se necessario ceco la confezione e la marca) di autoconvincersi di essere una 10 anzichè una 10/100.

Ah, ho provato a tagliare 4 degli 8 cavetti del cavo ethernet (quei 4 che l'hub non usa), ma il risultato non cambia (volendo posso rimettere gli altri 4 con la crimpatrice, ma prima di buttare via altro cavo volevo sapere se c'era una soluzione... :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Panda

Potresti provare con mii-tool a forzare la modalita' 10... pero' non so poi il resto della rete come si comporterebbe...

----------

## fat_penguin

emergia

```
* sys-apps/ethtool

     Available versions:  1.8 2 ~3 

     Installed:           2 

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/gkernel/

     Description:         Utility for examining and tuning ethernet-based network interfaces

```

poi puoi dare il comando (se non ricordo male):

```
ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg off
```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Sparker

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Potresti provare con mii-tool a forzare la modalita' 10... pero' non so poi il resto della rete come si comporterebbe...

 

Se è uno switch, non ci sono problemi con il resto della rete

----------

## dappiu

Io ho un cavo di cat.5 di 23 metri e qualche centimetro, che passa anche vicino a qualche cavo della corrente e tutta la rete va tranquillamente a 100mbps.

L'unica volta che ho avuto un problema con un cavo di rete troppo lungo era un cavo incrociato di 15 metri che collegava due computer senza passare per uno switch. Infatti da quello che so con un collegamento con cavo cross puoi coprire distanze inferiori.

Sei sicuro che il cavo sia a posto e sufficientemente schermato?

----------

## strites

ehm... è una piattina di quelle che ti vendono a matasse da 100mt che devi tagliare e crimpare  :Embarassed: 

ho l'impressione che sia + schermata un'antenna radio  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

infatti a 100M non dovrebbe andare di suo, credo (anche se l'altro, quello che passa dentro il muro e va in soggiorno, non da problemi)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dappiu

Si ho capito di cosa stai parlando  :Razz: 

In questo caso....o vai a 10 o ti ricompri un cavo un po' meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## lan

secondo me è un problema di cavo tempo fa ho fatto dei cablaggi empirici a casa mia tipo cavi saldati e sttaccati con lo scotch 

infatti avevo un ping alto e la rete ogni tanto si incriccava... cambiato cavo (utp cat 5 ) connettori schermati e tutto va alla perfezione  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Concordo anche io che sia un problema di cavo. Fai qualche prova prima di forzare i 10 Mbit.

----------

## neryo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica volta che ho avuto un problema con un cavo di rete troppo lungo era un cavo incrociato di 15 metri che collegava due computer senza passare per uno switch. Infatti da quello che so con un collegamento con cavo cross puoi coprire distanze inferiori.
> 
> 

 

Cavo troppo lungo si intende qualcosa che supera i 70 metri.. non 15... anche perche' i cavi recenti qundi da cat 5 in su hanno come minimo di garanzia fino a 90 metri... io ne ho steso uno di 40 metri senza problemi.. schermato chiaramente perche' deve passare nelle canaline con la linea elettrica. Inizialmente era cross poi qnd ho acquistato lo switch l ho crimpato dritto.. ma cmq non c'e' differenza sulle distanze che copre!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ehm... è una piattina di quelle che ti vendono a matasse da 100mt che devi tagliare e crimpare

 

Concordo che hai un problema di cavo... usa da cat 5e in su per una 100 Mb..  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cavo troppo lungo si intende qualcosa che supera i 70 metri.. non 15... anche perche' i cavi recenti qundi da cat 5 in su hanno come minimo di garanzia fino a 90 metri... io ne ho steso uno di 40 metri senza problemi.. schermato chiaramente perche' deve passare nelle canaline con la linea elettrica.
> 
> 

 

Quoto in pieno. Sono nelle tue stesse condizioni (45 metri di cavo per portarmi fastweb dalla sala alla camera  :Rolling Eyes:  ) e non ho alcun tipo di problema!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## strites

La mia intenzione è di farlo andare a 10, dato che gli altri computer hanno quasi tutti la 10, eccetto l'amd64 (che xò con la forcedeth va abbastanza 'x andare'...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Il Grande Problema risiede nello switch  :Confused:  il maledetto ha un sensing alle porte e determina da solo se all'altro capo c'è un 10 o un 100.

Quindi servirebbe che la scheda gli dicesse che è una 10...

```
mii-tools
```

provato: errore sulla eth0, pare non la supporti  :Shocked: 

Nel livecd non sembra esserci altro... o sì?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dappiu

Sei sicuro che non puoi fare in modo che lo switch mandi tutto a 10?

----------

## strites

e come? è una scatola a cui attacchi i cavi... nient'altro...

----------

## dappiu

Scusa... pensavo che avesse un indirizzo IP con una pagina di configurazione come il router adsl/switch che ho a negozio, in cui effettivamente si puÃ² scegliere la velocitÃ .

----------

## neryo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Scusa... pensavo che avesse un indirizzo IP con una pagina di configurazione come il router adsl/switch che ho a negozio, in cui effettivamente si puÃ² scegliere la velocitÃ .

 

mh.. un router funziona a livello ip invece uno switch a livello data link indi non ha un ip dove puo ascoltare un server web! A meno che non usi gli utlimi recentissimi switch che sono praticamente dei router da lan.  :Wink: 

----------

## strites

l'ho pagato 20 euro x 8 porte  :Embarassed:  , non ha server web interni  :Razz: 

cmq ho dovuto formattare l'hd dell'x86, quindi mi rimane solo il livecd, per forzare al ribasso la scheda...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *strites wrote:*   

> ehm... è una piattina di quelle che ti vendono a matasse da 100mt che devi tagliare e crimpare  

 

Ehm, mi associo pure io e ti consiglio di spender un pò di + (non poi così tanto) per un cavo utp cat.5, se in futuro acquisti dei componenti con un GigaEthernet li puoi riustilizzare e vanno da dio, io in casa ho fatto così sono passato da 10 Mbit a 100Mbit a 1Gbit utilizzando sempre gli stessi cavi!!!

Wow condividere file con nfs su 1 Gbit è stratosferico eh eh eh  :Wink: 

----------

## strites

grazie del suggerimento... ma al momento la mia pecunia ammonta a poco + di 5 euro...  :Embarassed: 

un cavo cat. 5 da 20 metri non credo rientri nelle mie possibilità...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm, mi associo pure io e ti consiglio di spender un pò di + (non poi così tanto) per un cavo utp cat.5, se in futuro acquisti dei componenti con un GigaEthernet li puoi riustilizzare e vanno da dio, io in casa ho fatto così sono passato da 10 Mbit a 100Mbit a 1Gbit utilizzando sempre gli stessi cavi!!!
> 
> Wow condividere file con nfs su 1 Gbit è stratosferico eh eh eh 

 

Mi dispiace deluderti ma il categoria 5 non arriva a 1 Gbit... arriva al max a 100Mb!  :Surprised:  Sono i categoria 5E fino alla 7 che superano un Gigabit!  :Wink: 

EDIT: Quindi se vuoi fare un bel acquisto compra un categoria 6 se lo trovi! Tanto non costa molto di piu' e non credo devi prenderne dei km di cavo!

----------

## strites

...

anche se gli altri computer sono dei PowerMac G1 e G2 con scheda da 10Mbit?  :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

 *strites wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> anche se gli altri computer sono dei PowerMac G1 e G2 con scheda da 10Mbit? 

 

Io mi riferivo al fatto che quando compri, soprattutto se vuoi cablare a muro dei fili, e' meglio prenderli con delle caratteristiche che garantiscono una certa estensione futura... Si poi mi ero lasciato prendere dal commento sulla cat. 5 di DranXXX! Cmq se devi solo collegarli in maniera volante e non prevedi futuri acquisti entro qualche anno comprati un cat 5 e morta li'.. La piattina buttala..  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

[quote="neryo"] *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi dispiace deluderti ma il categoria 5 non arriva a 1 Gbit... arriva al max a 100Mb!  Sono i categoria 5E fino alla 7 che superano un Gigabit! 
> 
> 

 

Io sapevo anche di cavi cat. 8, è possibile o mi sbaglio? :Shocked: 

----------

## neryo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sapevo anche di cavi cat. 8, è possibile o mi sbaglio?

 

ho fatto una ricerca ma non ho trovato nulla.. considera che la categoria 7 e' molto rara anche da acquistare almeno fino ad un anno fa'!  :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *dappiu wrote:*   
> 
> Io sapevo anche di cavi cat. 8, è possibile o mi sbaglio? 
> 
> ho fatto una ricerca ma non ho trovato nulla.. considera che la categoria 7 e' molto rara anche da acquistare almeno fino ad un anno fa'! 

 

Qualcosa ho trovato ma dice che la categoria 8 non e' ancora definita.. indi presumo che ci stanno lavorando! 

http://www.edslan.it/approfondimenti/cabling/Standard/Come%20stanno%20evolvendo.pdf

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi dispiace deluderti ma il categoria 5 non arriva a 1 Gbit... arriva al max a 100Mb!  Sono i categoria 5E fino alla 7 che superano un Gigabit! 
> 
> EDIT: Quindi se vuoi fare un bel acquisto compra un categoria 6 se lo trovi! Tanto non costa molto di piu' e non credo devi prenderne dei km di cavo!

 

Scusami, concordo con te per quanto riguarda concettualmente il fatto che i categoria 5 standard non sono stati disegnati per superare i 100 Mbit, però come nel mio caso (forse dovuto anche alla breve distanza non superiore hai 20 metri dallo switch) ti voglio quotare questopost molto interessante che ho trovato in rete prima di addentrarmi nella tresformazione a 1Gbit ethernet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > cat. 5
> 
> > cat. 5e
> ...

 

Comunque concordo con te per quello che è stato detto i categoria 5e sono specifici per 1Gbit e i 5 sono solo per i 100Mbit  :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While category 5 is sufficient for Ethernet up to 100 Mbps, for Gigabit
> 
> ethernet some additional parameters had to be specified, which ended up in
> ...

 

interessante.. anche se cmq quel "nella maggior parte dei casi" lascia molto perplesso....  :Smile:   meglio stare sul sicuri!  :Wink:   thanx

Edit gutter: Cerchiamo di quotare meglio

----------

